
Why there isnt a search engine that can be integrated as plugin to your web app? - dipper
A search product that can be installed as part of the stack which will give keep crawling and indexing the db it is exposed to with a interface where users can query for data from the db. Ex: If StackOverflow decides to install this and give it access to their db, the product will crawl the whole db, index it and SO can start using this as their search functionality on the site.
======
PaulHoule
Superficially it is not that hard. If you can spin up another server, you can
run Elasticsearch and stuff it with content through a JSON API, do searches
through that API, etc.

To get a search engine that satisfies people, however, takes more work,
particularly work that is hard to productize. For instance, if you crawl a web
site you can run into "web traps" that generate an infinite number of pages,
you need to remove the stuff on the top, sides and bottom of the pages.

People also have expectations for search based on Google and that is a whole
ball of wax. Searching the whole web, in some sense, might be an easier
problem than searching an individual web site; it becomes much more a problem
of winnowing out the junk rather than trying to save a handful of relevant
results from being lost. (Actually Google site search is not that good)

The mainstream of work in relevance has been around problems similar to patent
search, where it is important that result #5000 be (relatively) good. Google
is focused on result #1 being good, as in many search applications people
won't scroll past the first page.

Often people deploy search solutions decide that they "suck" and give up. If
you want search which is useful, never mind "world class", you need a lot of
customization done by people who know dark arts.

------
jessaustin
The other answers are better, but I've done something like this before:

    
    
      <form action="http://www.google.com/search?">
        <input type=text name=q>
        <input type=submit onclick="
          document.forms[0].children.q.value += ' site:mysite.com';
        ">
      </form>

------
mimsee
[https://www.algolia.com/](https://www.algolia.com/)

